# Falla tablet china solo incia modo recovery



## daac84 (Abr 7, 2015)

Buen día

Espero me puedan ayudar  , tengo una tablet china clon de samsung pero esta solo arranca en modo recovery sin hacerle nada , ya probe intentandole subir firmware por la tarjeta sd (un firmware de una similar ya que para la board que trae no lo encontre) pero al arrancar la tablet no hace la instalacion (aliste la sd con el programa phoenixcard) ,  ya intente tambien con el programa livesuit pero no me detecta la tablet (el driver que instala el programa siempre se queda amarillo como en error) , tambien sobre el recovery intente subir un .zip pero me arrojo un error que no era valido (creeria que unicamente esa opcion funciona para actualizar y no para instalar de nuevo)

dejo en imagenes la secuencia que da  al iniciar 












Imagenes de la tablet























Gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## 1024 (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola, solo te queda encontrar el firmware original, además debes investigar si el fabricante del microprocesador tiene su propio método o software para actualización o flash de firmware.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2015)

Has hecho el restore user data en el menu del recovery? Algunas veces funciona antes de hacer algo mas con el firmware


----------



## niguel (Abr 8, 2015)

Si bien no es una tablet te puede servir


----------



## daac84 (Abr 8, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> Has hecho el restore user data en el menu del recovery? Algunas veces funciona antes de hacer algo mas con el firmware




Hola

efectivamente ya hice un factory pero el telefono sigue igual ,

Voy a mirar el tema de los diodos y los pulsadores para confirmar que esten Ok

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 8, 2015)

daac84 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> efectivamente ya hice un factory pero el telefono sigue igual ,
> 
> ...



El video que subio niguel es muy acertado, si cuando enciendes la tablet entra a recovery y no sale de ahi, es porque el boton o pulsador de Volumen se quedo pegado, porque para que entre a recovery una tablet China 7.0 es pulsar Power + Vol al mismo tiempo.


----------



## girelaine (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola, ¿lo pudiste arreglar?

Me sucede lo mismo con una tablet "Studio Tab ST-1015 MMTC Benelux", solo arranca y se queda en modo recovery. A ver si pronto abro la tablet y reviso lo que dice el video porque el firmware no lo puedo encontrar por internet para intentar flashearlo, gracias.


----------

